# New Spec V



## Dav5049915 (Sep 26, 2004)

Picked myself up a 2004 Spev V black on black brembo brakes sunroof 6 spd

so with a new car, comes a new membership to one great looking message board. 











only "mods" that i currently have planned is definately black tint. and MAYBE paint the rims black.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Nice car, the tint will look great. Welcome to the board.


----------



## UberDuper (Sep 26, 2004)

OMG! There's a UFO in your pic!

UD.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

UberDuper said:


> OMG! There's a UFO in your pic!
> 
> UD.


lol! he's right! ....soon the nsa is gonna confiscate this pic.


----------



## Dav5049915 (Sep 26, 2004)

i haven't cleaned my lens in a while. i guess its time to do that.



ooOoOh i was also thinkin of De Badging it very soon, as i dont want some tard to see that it is a Spec V and key it or something. 

so i have been reading a few other posts on taking the badges off.


----------



## pherschel (Jun 29, 2004)

Be sure to break your baby in according to the owners manual. 

I was surprised by how the sounds of the engine and tranny changed on my 04 as it broke in. The tranny whine died down bigtime by 2000 miles (thats when i noticed it was really gone).

Another thing I noticed was that shifting got easier too. Maybe part of that was me learning it  

Enjoy!


----------



## UberDuper (Sep 26, 2004)

Yah. I gotta remove my badges too. I'd rather do it the right way then have some punk use a screwdriver. Congrats on the new Spec V.

UD.


----------



## Dav5049915 (Sep 26, 2004)

im reading through the owners manual and can't seem to find the break-in information. 
i'll keep looking though.


EDIT: Found the information after searching for a few more minutes.


----------



## Dav5049915 (Sep 26, 2004)

yesterday i removed the four front Spec V and Se-R badges right behind the front wheel wells. as well as the huge nissan emblem right under the spoiler as well as the dealer sticker under the SENTRA emblem. 

i want to leave the rear sentra and SE-R spec v on there for now as it looks alright. its raining today so i might remove the SENTRA tomorrow when its nicer out. 

also i might have planned (if it isn't too hard) to remove the front grille with the nissan emblem in it and put in a black mesh grille. if it comes as a kit or something. i just dont want it to end up looking like a hack job.




UberDuper said:


> Yah. I gotta remove my badges too. I'd rather do it the right way then have some punk use a screwdriver. Congrats on the new Spec V.
> 
> UD.


----------



## Bob Marley (Sep 13, 2004)

omfg a flyin saucer,don't lie and tell us that it was just dirt on ur lense..lol..anyways,nice spec..


----------



## Dav5049915 (Sep 26, 2004)

i'll have new updated pics soon of my removed emblems. the rear end looks cleaner. especially with that honkin nissan emblem gone.


----------



## Nissusan (Oct 11, 2003)

Just curiuos, when you do get your tints, are you going to tint the back window, i hear it's best not to, it can mess up the defoster lines upon removal years later...what do u think? How about the strip up front?


----------



## Dav5049915 (Sep 26, 2004)

strip up front is staying stock, i'll ask them about the rear defrosters when i get it done (wont be for a couples weeks. but i DO want to get it tinted. the last car i had was an 88 acura, it got tinted in 88 or 89 and it had just started to show signs of the tint fading. soo i wont be TOO worried about removing it, as i will have it professionally done.


----------



## Donny2453 (Apr 13, 2004)

The big nissan symbol on the back--are there two holes there now or does it just come off? Same with the Sentra? Also I drive a 1.8 but I just got SER rims from a friend--ppl with SER's when you jerk the wheel a little do you feel the back end slide a little? like your fishtailing? Thanks i was just wondering. Also are the 04 SER rims different then the 04 Spec-v rims?


----------



## Donny2453 (Apr 13, 2004)

Dont be the idiot with the screwdriver--i was. lucky for me my trunk and bumper are getting fixed because my friend hit me--so im just waiting on the insurance. I wanted to see what it looked like without emblems--i like it. Be carefull if you do it cause i scratched my trunk up. later


----------



## Dav5049915 (Sep 26, 2004)

ya, i'd definately recommend NOT using a screw driver as that will surely scract the sh*t out of your trunk or wherever elser you use it. 

the big nissan emblem on my 04 Spec V did not have holes. so i'd have to say yours prolly doesn't either. as for the fishtail thing, if im driving in a straight line, i do not feel the back end come out. i think it did A LITTLE BIT but not much when i was taking an exit ramp hard hard turning at like 60mph when i tapped the brake for a second. but i upgraded from a car that was alot more sloppy, so this car feels excellent in every aspect.


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

nice spec man come check out thevboard.com as well. time for some mods. :cheers:


----------



## bfaridnia (May 7, 2009)

Tint pics?


----------

